# how do i feed a betta and other concerns



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

hi!

i have some questions and would appreciate it if someone could help me with them.
i've got a betta, put him in a 10 gallon tank by himself. i've also got "betta food" but i dont know what's the best way to feed him. it says to carefully place the pellet on surface, but they sink and it looks like he cant eat them on the bottom because, well, his mouth is "upward"?? ack! i havent seen him going to the surface to pick any food!
how often should i feed him?

and, just out of curiosity, do bettas get along with commom gold fish if the temps are set up to 74F?


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

74F would be to cold for a betta, and they dont get along that well because sometimes the betta have been known to mistake them for other betta and attack them. that and the goldfish is a coldwater fish while the betta is tropical fish. 

Feeding - if your dropping it in he will eat it if he is hungry, but you may wanan try other things like daphina, bloodworms (freezed dried) and all my betta like hikari betta bites so if your not having luck with that betta food maybe try a different brand or different foods


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

hogan couldnt have said t better


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

Yea I have two bettas now and they love Hikiri betta bits or whatever they're called and freeze dryed blood worms.

Oh yea...and feed them twice a day... 3-4 pellets shoudl do the trick.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

The food my husband buys his betta sinks, and his betta seems to be okay. Though I had your concern, and switched foods. Luckily I didn't have to spend much, as my first choice was Wardly Premium Betta food... it floats for a few hours! I feed my betta 2 pellets, then if he's eaten them four hours later, another 2. But only every four hours, between 8 A.M. and midnight. Mostly as that's when I feed my other fish, too.
8 A.M.
Noon
4 P.M.
8 P.M.
and maybe some treets before I go to bed, if they seem to swim up to me when I go to turn the light off.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

wow!! 
thanks for your inputs - they helped me a lot! 
in order to make sure he ate, i turned off the filter while feeding him. it's a tetra whisper 10, not very powerful but i figured that's why the pellets were sinking so fast. i'm going to try the other types of food you guys suggested as well!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

ack! part of my post did not go through!

is this set up ok for him?
can i run an air pump?
i've been thinking about adding some rasboras...


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry to bring this thread back, but does anyone know what kind of betta i have? (type of colour and fins?) See pictures above, pls!

thanks!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

He is a Betta Splenden veil tail. He looks to be a pastel from the picture, but he come be opaque. I can't tell from the picture if he's got opaque on his head or not. 


RC


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks! im going to try to take a better pic of the head.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i tried to take some pictures showing his head from above, but they came out kinda blurry or out of focus. i'll keep trying...

PS.: i dont want to open another thread just to ask this... so, is it OK to have a couple (male and female) together in the same tank. Would it make the male betta happier or it doesnt make any difference?


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

one day as i ran out of frozen blood worm i'd decided to feed them raw meat (chicken,beef, and pork). And it works very good, so far no ill, no sign of bad thing happening. Tried if you care. I'ts not meant to used for them but hey it works just fine for them.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It's pretty common to feed some different meats to fish like beefheart and chicken. Search the net for some great fishfood recipes using different meats.


RC


----------

